# Group switching



## kontakt one (Nov 10, 2021)

Please tell me.
I am making a KONTAKT sound source in Japan.

With the sound source I'm working on right now

The group is divided into about 50 pieces.
Samples are mapped for each group.

It can be switched with the button displayed using the script.

When you open the nki file.
After loading all the sample files

Multiple groups may be at the same time, or groups may not be switched.

Click with the switch button to switch all 50 group files, and after going around, it will work normally.

Doing this every time is stressful.

Is there any good way?


----------



## polypx (Nov 11, 2021)

make_persistent all your switches


----------



## kontakt one (Nov 11, 2021)

polypx said:


> make_persistent all your switches


Will it be cured by that alone? I'll give it a try.


----------



## neblix (Nov 11, 2021)

kontakt one said:


> Will it be cured by that alone? I'll give it a try.


It should, but will have to click all your switches and save the NKI again _one more time_ (and hopefully the last!).


----------



## kontakt one (Nov 11, 2021)

neblix said:


> It should, but will have to click all your switches and save the NKI again _one more time_ (and hopefully the last!).


Does it have to be done every time? ??


----------



## neblix (Nov 11, 2021)

No, just one more time. Once you make_persistent, you just want to make sure all the switches are correct, and then save the nki.

From now on the switches will always match and you never have to worry again.


----------



## kontakt one (Nov 11, 2021)

neblix said:


> No, just one more time. Once you make_persistent, you just want to make sure all the switches are correct, and then save the nki.
> 
> From now on the switches will always match and you never have to worry again.


To all switches
make_persistent
I tried to put on

When I switch groups, it doesn't change normally and one group should be played, but multiple groups sound at the same time.


----------

